# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Τα μεταπολεμικά E/Γ-Φ/Γ μότορσιπ [Post-war Pass/Cargo Motorships]

## Nicholas Peppas

It appears that immediately after World War II shortage of passenger ships was so dire than in addition to the famous British and American corvettes and frigates that were transformed into passenger ships, there were also some 20-30 motorships that were helping with passenger traffic and trade.

In his memoirs, L. Filippou writes the following in http://www.nafpigika.gr/appendix3d.html
Motorships.jpg

I have discovered in the Athenian newspaper _Eleu0eria_ the following advertisement of May 24, 1947

19470524 Velos.jpg

The two vessels in question were motorships used in 1947 for the Piraeus to Thessaloniki route and they would be otherwise unknown if it were not for the Georgiou archive published in www.nafpigika.gr

Here is first _Velos_ which was reported at 300 tons and 12 knots

Velos.jpg

And then we have _Stavros Gerokounas_ at 250 tons and 12 knots.

St Gerokounas.jpg
NB: There was another post-War motorship under the same name in the 1950s as seen in http://www.kombuispraat.com/viewtopi...=1999&start=16

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I have discovered in the Athenian newspaper _Eleu0eria_ the following advertisement of May 24, 1947
> The two vessels in question were motorships used in 1947 for the Piraeus to Thessaloniki route and they would be otherwise unknown if it were not for the Georgiou archive published in www.nafpigika.gr


Another one was _Kavala_ that was doing agin the Piraeus to Thessaloniki route in addition to the Eastern Crete subsidized route in 1947.

Kavala.jpg

And these are her schedules on April 26,  May 3 and May 24, 1947 with a high probability but not certainty

19470426 EEAS.jpg19470503 EEAS.jpg19470524 EEAS.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another one of these elusive ships of the very early post-war period was _Aghios Nikolaos_.  Here are her schedules on November 23, November 30,  and December 7, 1946 as well as  February 2, 1947

19461123 EESA.jpg19461130 EEAS.jpg19461207 EETS.jpg19470215 EETS.jpg
Look at the last one! What an incredible schedule... to go from Kimolos to Aghios Nikolaos with the same ship!

And now here is my (educated) guess for *Aghios Nikolaos* according to the Georgiou archives.  What a shape!  He lists her as a ship but to me she looks more like a former patrol frigate... But I am sorry, nobody has any other information, unless _Ellinis_ pulls out a joker from his sleeves

Aghios Nikolaos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One last ship in this category is _Esperos_, no, no, not the _Kafireus/Esperos_ but another small cargo ship doing also passenger voyages...  Again, Georgiou provides the photo in www.nafpigika.gr

Esperos.jpg

_Esperos_ was brought in in the spring 1947 when the old corvettes started being sold and the new, converted passenger ships (in which A. Filippou and Georgiou had contributed a lot) were not ready yet...  Her schedules were only in April 1947 and only in one route, from Piraeus to Chalkis, Aedipsos and Volos... Here are her schedules of April 12 and 26, 1947.

19470412 EETS.jpg19470426 EEAS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> And now here is my (educated) guess for *Aghios Nikolaos* according to the Georgiou archives. What a shape! He lists her as a ship but to me she looks more like a former patrol frigate... But I am sorry, nobody has any other information, unless _Ellinis_ pulls out a joker from his sleeves
> 
> Aghios Nikolaos.jpg


Δεν τον είχα τον άσσο αλλά με έβαλες να ψάξω να το βρω... λοιπόν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ της φωτογραφίας πρέπει είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό τον δρομολογίων του 46/47. Και το λέω γιατί το εικονιζόμενο πρέπει να είναι το πρώην ιταλικό επιβατηγό Giorgio Orsini (ναυπήγησης 1931).
Για συγκρίνετο με αυτό το σκίτσο του Aldo Cherini:

Image1.jpg
πηγη

Noμίζω πως είναι το ίδιο σκάφος, αλλά το Giorgio Orsini μας ήρθε ως Αγιος Νικόλαος το 1948, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι το πλοίο των δρομολογίων.
Για την ιστορία το Giorgio Orsini/Αγιος Νικόλαος βυθιστηκε δυτικά της Κρήτης το 1962 ενώ μετέφερε χαρούπια στην Ιταλία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν τον είχα τον άσσο αλλά με έβαλες να ψάξω να το βρω... λοιπόν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ της φωτογραφίας πρέπει είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό τον δρομολογίων του 46/47. Και το λέω γιατί το εικονιζόμενο πρέπει να είναι το πρώην ιταλικό επιβατηγό Giorgio Orsini (ναυπήγησης 1931).
> Για συγκρίνετο με αυτό το σκίτσο του Aldo Cherini:
> 
> Image1.jpg
> πηγη
> 
> Noμίζω πως είναι το ίδιο σκάφος, αλλά το Giorgio Orsini μας ήρθε ως Αγιος Νικόλαος το 1948, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι το πλοίο των δρομολογίων.
> Για την ιστορία το Giorgio Orsini/Αγιος Νικόλαος βυθιστηκε δυτικά της Κρήτης το 1962 ενώ μετέφερε χαρούπια στην Ιταλία.


I think you are right. Try to find something about the other *Aghios Nikolaos*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I think you are right. Try to find something about the other *Aghios Nikolaos*.


Το *Αγιος Νικολαος* που αναφερεται παρα κατω (10 Φεβρουαριου 1952) και που εκτελουσε δρομολογια Θεσσαλονικης, Χαλκιδικης Αγιου Ορους μπορει να ειναι το ιδιο που αναφερουμε παρα πανω

19520210 Aghios Nikoalos.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Μια φωτογραφια στη Ροδο του Ευαγγελιστρια μετα την ενσωματωση των  Δωδεκανησσων. Το πλοιο πρεπει να ναυπηγηθηκε το 1918 σαν το Chardonneret  απο τα ναυπηγεια Mediterranee στη La Seyne. Για καποιο διαστημα το  πλοιο ειχε εξυπηρετησει καποιες ενδωδεκανησιακες γραμμες. Για τους  λιγους που ασχολουνται με το συγκεκριμενο θεμα θα επανελθω με αλλες  φωτογραφιες καθως και με περισσοτερα στοιχεια για την δραση του πλοιου.  Οποια βοηθεια δεκτη.

*η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το οικογενειακο αρχειο

evagelistria.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτογραφία φίλε helatros68, ευχαριστούμε!

Σύμφωνα με το miramarshipindex το πλοίο είχε πράγματι ναυπηγηθεί για τις ανάγκες του Γαλλικού Π.Ν. το 1918 ως αλιευτικό CHARDONNERET
Διαδοχικά μετανομάστηκε :

21 EVANGELISTRIA - Kallistris 
23 MARIA SOPHION - D.Colymbas 
27 KORYDALOS - D.Colymbas 
34 AGIOI ANARGYROI - D.Constandinidis 
39 EVANGELISTRIA

Στις 25.11.59 βυθίστηκε ανάμεσα στη Σαντορίνη και στα Χριστιανά κατόπιν πρόσκρουσης σε άγνωστο αντικείμενο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν τον είχα τον άσσο αλλά με έβαλες να ψάξω να το βρω... λοιπόν το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ της φωτογραφίας πρέπει είναι διαφορετικό από αυτό τον δρομολογίων του 46/47. Και το λέω γιατί το εικονιζόμενο πρέπει να είναι το πρώην ιταλικό επιβατηγό Giorgio Orsini (ναυπήγησης 1931).
> Για συγκρίνετο με αυτό το σκίτσο του Aldo Cherini:
> 
> Image1.jpg
> πηγη
> 
> Noμίζω πως είναι το ίδιο σκάφος, αλλά το Giorgio Orsini μας ήρθε ως Αγιος Νικόλαος το 1948, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι το πλοίο των δρομολογίων.
> Για την ιστορία το Giorgio Orsini/Αγιος Νικόλαος βυθιστηκε δυτικά της Κρήτης το 1962 ενώ μετέφερε χαρούπια στην Ιταλία.


Το *Giorgio Orsini*  στον Πειραια το 1943! Το πλοιο ανηκε αρχικα στην 
_Societa Zaratina di Navigazione_  μια εταιρεια που ειχε την εδρα της στην Ζαρα (σημερινο Ζανταρ) και εκανε δρομολογια στην Δαλματικη ακτη

Giorgio Orsini.jpg

http://www.1940lafrancecontinue.org/...84c9d097ce5474



> Voici la liste des b&#226;timents employ&#233;s en mai 1941 OTL pour conduire en Cr&#232;te, depuis Rhodes, un petit corps exp&#233;ditionnaire italien :
> 
> 4 petits chalutiers (San Antonio, Navigatore, San Giorgio, Plutone)
> 2 petits vapeurs (Giorgio Orsini, Tarquinia)
> 1 bateau fluvial (Porto di Roma)
> 2 bateaux de p&#234;che frigorifiques (Assab, Addis Abeba)
> 1 vapeur lagunaire (Giampaolo)
> 1 p&#233;trolier militaire (Nera)
> 2 petits p&#233;troliers civils
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία η φωτογραφία του GEORGIO ORSINI του οποίου η ιστορία είναι αρκετά μπερδεμένη και δυστυχώς λάθος καταγεγραμμένη ακόμη και από το miramar.




> Noμίζω πως είναι το ίδιο σκάφος, αλλά το Giorgio Orsini μας ήρθε ως Αγιος Νικόλαος το 1948, οπότε δεν μπορεί να είναι το πλοίο των δρομολογίων.
> Για την ιστορία το Giorgio Orsini/Αγιος Νικόλαος βυθιστηκε δυτικά της Κρήτης το 1962 ενώ μετέφερε χαρούπια στην Ιταλία.


Tελικά το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ που βυθίστηκε το '62 δεν είναι το πρώην GIORGIO ORSINI. Και το Ιταλικό σκάφος ονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και επίσης βυθίστηκε αλλά έχοντας αλλάξει ξανά το όνομα του.
Περισσότερα σύντομα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια σειρα απο *μοτορσιπ* που αλωνιζαν το Αιγαιο στις αρχες Ιουλιου 1961.   Αναμεσα τους και το περιφημο επιβατηγο και φορτηγο _Γεωργιος Φ_ του Φουστανου. Μαζι τους και ολα τα δρομολογια επιβατηγων πλοιων.

19610701 ολα Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το μοτορσιπ Χαρουλα που πηγαινε συχνα στην Κερκυρα. Εδω φωτογραφια απο την Κερκυρα και μια καταχωρηση απο την Πελοποννησο (Πατρων) της 8ης Ιανουαριου 1952!

Haroula.jpg

19520108 Haroula Peloponnisos.jpg

Το πλοιο φαινεται να ναυπηγηθηκε στην Γερμανια το 1941 απο την Berninghaus. Ειχε 249 τοννους, μηκος 40,7 μετρα και πλατος 7 μετρα. Αγοραστηκε το 1947 απο τον Αρ. Φραγκιστα και πηρε το ονομα *Χαρουλα*. Το 1956 εγινε το *Δημητριος* και το 1977 το Ιωαννα της Armonita Nav Co Ltd, νηολογημενο στην Λεμεσσο.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα χάνονταν τα ίχνη τους.
Βάζοντας τα ονόματα που φέρουν τα πλοία της συλλογή Γεωργίου σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα, εκτιμώ οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες είχαν τραβηχτεί το 1950. Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης οτι μερικά από τα πλοία αυτά είχαν ταξιδέψει στην ακτοπλοΐα του μεσοπολέμου και ως επιβατηγά. 
Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!

coasters 1950s.pdf

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα χάνονταν τα ίχνη τους.
> Βάζοντας τα ονόματα που φέρουν τα πλοία της συλλογή Γεωργίου σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα, εκτιμώ οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες είχαν τραβηχτεί το 1950. Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης οτι μερικά από τα πλοία αυτά είχαν ταξιδέψει στην ακτοπλοΐα του μεσοπολέμου και ως επιβατηγά. 
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> coasters 1950s.pdf


Παρα πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση που δίνει απάντηση για ωρισμενα ερωτηματικά/πλοία. Θα προσθέσω μερικά σε λίγες μέρες όταν επιστρέψω στην βάση μου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα χάνονταν τα ίχνη τους.
> Βάζοντας τα ονόματα που φέρουν τα πλοία της συλλογή Γεωργίου σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα, εκτιμώ οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες είχαν τραβηχτεί το 1950. Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης οτι μερικά από τα πλοία αυτά είχαν ταξιδέψει στην ακτοπλοΐα του μεσοπολέμου και ως επιβατηγά. 
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> coasters 1950s.pdf


Ευχαριστουμε πολυ. προσθετω και εγω και μερικα στοιχεια που εχω στα αρχεια μου.

*ΤΙΜΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ
Ναυτεμπορικη 19/11/1950*

19501119 Αφοβος Τιμ Σταυρος Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

*ΕΝΩΣΙΣ και ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ
Ναυτεμπορικη 19/11/1950*
19501119 Ενωσις Πολυβιος Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

*ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ
Ναυτεμπορικη 19/11/1950*
19501119 Αγ ΜΑρινα Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και ΠΛΕΙΑΣ και ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ
Ναυτεμπορικη 20/11/1950*
19501120 all4 Nautemporiki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το μοτορσιπ *Περγαμος* φαινεται οτι ειχε περιορισμενη συγκοινωνια Χιου Θεσσαλονικης οπως φαινεται απο την _Προοδο Χιου_ διαφορων ημερων του φθινοπωρου 1951 (εδω 25 Σεπτεμβριου 1951)

19510925 Pergamos Proodos Xiou.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα χάνονταν τα ίχνη τους.
> Βάζοντας τα ονόματα που φέρουν τα πλοία της συλλογή Γεωργίου σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα, εκτιμώ οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες είχαν τραβηχτεί το 1950. Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης οτι μερικά από τα πλοία αυτά είχαν ταξιδέψει στην ακτοπλοΐα του μεσοπολέμου και ως επιβατηγά. 
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> plias.jpg


Μια φωτογραφία του ΠΛΕΙΑΣ που αναφέρεται παραπάνω στα μότορσιπ. Από έντυπο του ΟΛΠ γύρω στο 1960 όταν τα μικρά φορτηγά της ακτοπλοΐας πλευρίζαν ακόμη στου Τζελέπη.

pleias.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

3 Μαιου 1949 στην Καθημερινη

Νεοτευκτο μοτορσιπ Αστυπαλαια

19490503 Αστυπαλαια Καθημερινη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων  από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια  συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν  γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω  στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν  προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της  προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα χάνονταν  τα ίχνη τους.
> 
> esper.jpg


  Για το μικρό μότορσιπ  ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ προκύψανε κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.

  Σε έγγραφο τοθ 1945 που βρέθηκε στην Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας του Π.Ν. αναφέρεται μεταξύ σκαφών που πέρασαν σε ελληνική κατοχή ως λείες πολέμου ως «πρώην SEESTROOM». Μάλιστα σε αλληλογραφία με τις βρετανικές αρχές τίθεται από πλευράς τους το ερώτημα για το αν το ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ έφερε καθεστός πλοίου του Ερυθρού Σταυρού κατά την κατάσχεση του.
Το ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ όμως δεν πέρασε στο Π.Ν. αλλά πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες για να ακολουθήσει την πορεία που αναφέρουμε παραπάνω.

  Πριν όμως καταληφθεί στο Βόλο είχε μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία που προέκυψε από ανταλλαγή μηνυμάτων στο φόρουμ warsailors εδώ. Πρώτα αποκαλύφθηκε ότι το όνομα SEESTROOM που αποδόθηκε μεταπολεμικά στο σκάφος ήταν λάθος και στην πραγματικότητα λεγόταν SEESTERN.

  Είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως ORION το 1931 στα ολλανδικά ναυπηγεία G.Pattje με διαστάσεις 158 grt, 90 nrt, 30.21 x 5.21 x 2.05 m. Το 1943 οι γερμανικές αρχές το επέταξαν και το έστειλαν μέσω τον ποτάμιων οδών στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα.  Ήταν ένα από  τουλάχιστον είκοσι  παρόμοια σκάφη που στάλθηκαν εκεί δια μέσω των μεγάλων ποταμών της Κεντρικής Ευρώπης για να ενισχύσουν τη δράση του γερμανικού στρατού στην περιοχή. Όταν ο Κόκκινος Στρατός απώθησε τις γερμανικές δυνάμεις προς τα δυτικά, τα σκάφη αυτά έχασαν το ρόλο τους ενώ κινδύνευαν να βρεθούν σε εχθρικό χώρο. Έτσι το Μάιο του 1944 και έχοντας μόλις μετονομαστεί SEESTERN στάλθηκε μέσω των Στενών στο Αιγαίο. Στις 17.6.1944 αναφέρεται σε αψιμαχίες που έλαβαν χώρα στη Μυτιλήνη ενώ στις 23.6 δέχτηκε επίθεση από τορπιλακάτους μεταξύ Σάμου και Λέρου. Πιθανότατα συμμετείχε στη συνέχεια στην εκκένωση των ελληνικών νησιών από τους Γερμανούς στρατιώτες και στη μεταφορά τους στα ηπειρωτικά λιμάνια. Αναφέρεται ότι κατά την τελική αποχώρηση των Γερμανών από την ηπειρωτική χώρα αυτοβυθίστηκε στις 18.10.1944 στο Βόλο.

  Τέλος να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία που μου έστειλε ένας ολλανδός ερευνητής που δείχνει το σκάφος με το πρώτο του όνομα:

orion31.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για το μικρό μότορσιπ  ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ προκύψανε κάποια ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία.
> 
>   Σε έγγραφο τοθ 1945 που βρέθηκε στην Υπηρεσία Ιστορίας του Π.Ν. αναφέρεται μεταξύ σκαφών που πέρασαν σε ελληνική κατοχή ως λείες πολέμου ως «πρώην SEESTROOM». Μάλιστα σε αλληλογραφία με τις βρετανικές αρχές τίθεται από πλευράς τους το ερώτημα για το αν το ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ έφερε καθεστός πλοίου του Ερυθρού Σταυρού κατά την κατάσχεση του.
> Το ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ όμως δεν πέρασε στο Π.Ν. αλλά πουλήθηκε σε ιδιώτες για να ακολουθήσει την πορεία που αναφέρουμε παραπάνω.
> .........


Εδω δυο καταχωρησεις δρομολογιων του Εσπερου απο την Καθημερινη.  Στις 11 Ιουλιου 1947...
19470711 EEAS Ka0hm.jpg

και στις 3 Οκτωβριου 1948
19481003 Espeross Kriti Ka0.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλίο του ναυπηγού Κ.Φιλίππου «Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα 1900-2000» αναφέρεται ότι το 1964 έγινε η μετασκευή του φορτηγού ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ σε επιβατηγό – ψυγείο.
  Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ το βρίσκουμε σε αγγελίες του 1965-66 να κάνει την άγονη από τη Ρόδο ως τη Θεσσαλονίκη (όπου ήταν η έδρα του) μεταφέροντας επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα με ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στις ψυκτικές δυνατότητες που απέκτησε μετά τη μετασκευή του. 

panagiotis II - 65.jpg Panagiotis II.jpg

  Η ναυπήγηση του σκάφους είχε ξεκινήσει στο Β’ Παγκόσμιο για λογαριασμό του Γερμανικού Ναυτικού στα Seine Maritime της κατεχόμενης Γαλλίας και θα ονομαζόταν DUSTERNBROOK. Είχε διαστάσεις 71,5 x 10,4 μέτρα και ήταν 954 κ.ό.χ.  Όμως το τέλος του πολέμου το βρήκε στις εσχάρες και η ναυπήγηση του συνεχίστηκε για τη γαλλική εταιρία Worms & Cie που το παρέλαβε το 1947 με το όνομα CALVADOS.   Να δούμε δυο φωτογραφίες του. Η πρώτη είναι από την καθέλκυση του πλοίου:   

panagiotis ii Barsac ex-Calvados 24 mars 1947.jpg panagiotis ii as Barsac.jpg
πηγή και με άλλες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου

     Τον ίδιο χρόνο πήρε το όνομα BARSAC και το 1959 πουλήθηκε σε Ιταλούς ως MUGLA για να αλλάξει το επόμενο έτος το όνομα του σε VARO. Το 1964 αγοράστηκε από τον Γ.Κουλούρη και έτσι το βρίσκουμε να ταξιδεύει στο ανατολικό Αιγαίο το 1965-66. 

panagiotis II - 66.jpg

Τελικά το 1971 διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα.

----------


## george_kerkyra

> Το μοτορσιπ Χαρουλα που πηγαινε συχνα στην Κερκυρα. Εδω φωτογραφια απο την Κερκυρα και μια καταχωρηση απο την Πελοποννησο (Πατρων) της 8ης Ιανουαριου 1952!
> 
> Haroula.jpg
> 
> 19520108 Haroula Peloponnisos.jpg
> 
> Το πλοιο φαινεται να ναυπηγηθηκε στην Γερμανια το 1941 απο την Berninghaus. Ειχε 249 τοννους, μηκος 40,7 μετρα και πλατος 7 μετρα. Αγοραστηκε το 1947 απο τον Αρ. Φραγκιστα και πηρε το ονομα *Χαρουλα*. Το 1956 εγινε το *Δημητριος* και το 1977 το Ιωαννα της Armonita Nav Co Ltd, νηολογημενο στην Λεμεσσο.



Εδώ η ΧΑΡΟΥΛΑ ξεφορτώνει στάρι στον κυλινδρόμυλο ΖΑΦΕΙΡΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ-ΣΟΦΙΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ στην περιοχή του Μαντουκιού

----------


## Ellinis

Δεκέμβριος 1968 και το "επιβατηγό" ΧΑΡΙΤΩΜΕΝΗ κάνει την άγονη του ανατολικού Αιγαίου. 
haritomeni 68.jpg

Το διαστάεων 57,7 Χ 8,7 μέτρων σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1950 στο ναυπηγείο H.C.Stulcken Sohn ως αλιευτικό με το όνομα ALTELAND για Γερμανούς ιδιοκτήτες. 

haritomeni as Alteland.jpg
πηγή

Το 1962 πουλήθηκε σε Ιταλούς και το 1967 μετονομάστηκε GUASCO. Τον επόμενο χρόνο αγοράστηκε από τους αδελφους Χατζηνικολάου ως ΧΑΡΙΤΩΜΕΝΗ, μετασκευάστηκε αυξάνοντας στους 787 κ.ό.χ. και μπήκε στην άγονη.
Την γραμμή εξυπηρετούσαν πιο πριν τα επιβατηγά-φορτηγά ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ (ποστ 23) και το ΜΑΡΙΑ Μ.

Το ΧΑΡΙΤΩΜΕΝΗ μετονομάστηκε το 1974 σε FRIDA I και διαλύθηκε το 1976.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το 1968 δεν έκανε την άγονη πλέον διότι οι πλοιοκτήτες κυνηγήθηκαν λόγω φρονημάτων από την δικτατορία.Παλιότερα οι ίδιοι είχαν ένα ΗΛΙΑΣ που έκανε ενδοδωδεκανησιακό δρομολόγιο κ βυθίστηκε.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, Δευτέρα 4 Δεκεμβρίου που λέει η αγγελία υπήρχε το 1967.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

8 Μαιου 1961

Στην εφημεριδα _Ταχυδρομος της Δωδεκανησου_ της Ροδου διαβαζουμε για δυο μοτορσιπ, το *Αγια Μαρινα* και το *Ερση*, που κανουν δρομολογια πρωιμων κηπευτικων!

19610508 drom khpeutikwnTaxydromos Dodekan.jpg

Το *Αγια Μαρινα* ηταν 200 τοννων, 12 μιλλιων την ωρα και ειχε ναυπηγηθει περιπου δεκα χρονια πιο πριν. Εδω καταχωρηση στην Ναυτεμπορικη της 19ης Νοεμβριου 1950.

19501119 Αγ ΜΑρινα Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

Και εδω το *Ερση* την 1η Νοεμβριου 1956 παλι στην Ναυτεμπορικη.

19561101 all Nautemporikh.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> esper.jpg


Σε μια φωτογραφία του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου, ίσα που φαίνεται και η πλώρη του ΈΣΠΕΡΟΣ με τη χαρακτηριστική άγκυρα τύπου "βρετανικού Ναυαρχίου" ακουμπισμένη στο καμπούνι.

esperos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Nα δούμε και το ακτοπλοϊκό φορτηγό ΛΑΣΙΘΙ που έκανε την άγονη της Κρήτης. 
Nαυπηγήθηκε το 1943-44 στο Σηάτλ ως FLORIZEL και ήταν αρχικά ένα ναρκαλιευτικό τύπου Auk, δηλαδή αδελφάκι με το μετέπειτα ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ του Φουστάνου. Με την ολοκλήρωση του παραχωρήθηκε στο Βρετανικό Π.Ν. λαμβάνοντας το διακριτικό J-404.
florizel.jpg

Μετά τον πόλεμο το παροπλισμένο σκάφος παραδόθηκε μαζί με τα JASPER και GORGON στον ελληνικό Οργ. Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού και έτσι το βλέπουμε δεμένο στο Ξαβέρι:

lasithi 48.jpg
Φωτο Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου

Το 1951 ο OΔΥΣΙ εκποίησε το σκάφος στον Αχιλλέα Χαλκούση που του ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και το μετασκεύασε σε φορτηγό σκάφος. 
Στα μέσα του 1953 το πλοίο – που παρέμενε με το όνομα ΦΛΟΡΙΖΕΛ - ύψωσε σημαία Αιθιοπίας καθώς ο Χαλκούσης πίστευε ότι έτσι θα εξασφάλιζε οφέλη. Τότε μετονομάστηκε AIDA προς τιμή της εγγονής του Αιθίοπα αυτοκράτορα Χαϊλέ Σελασιέ. Ο ίδιος αναφέρει σχετικά σε συνέντευξη που είχε παραχωρήσει προ ετών στο περιοδικό Αργώ: «Κάναμε ταξίδια Πειραιά – Περσικό αλλά το πλοίο ήταν μικρό, δεν έκανε για τη δουλειά, έτσι το φέραμε πίσω, το μετονομάσαμε «Λασίθι» υπό ελληνική σημαία και έκανε την άγονη γραμμή της Κρήτης για κάποιο διάστημα και μετά το πουλήσαμε».
Πράγματι, το 1959 το πλοίο περιήλθε στην Α.Ν.Ε. Λασίθι που το μετονόμασε ΛΑΣΙΘΙ. Το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ διακρίνεται σε μια άλλη φωτογραφία του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου:
lasithi.jpg

  Το 1964 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρία Ελληνικαί Ακτοπλοϊκαί Συγκοινωνίαι Α.Ε. που πιθανότατα ανήκε στον Γιάννη Λάτση. Το 1967 το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ διαλύθηκε στη Μεσσίνα της Σικελίας, αφού πρώτα φωτογραφήθηκε στην Κατάνια:

lasithi___068.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> 3 Μαιου 1949 στην Καθημερινη
> 
> Νεοτευκτο μοτορσιπ Αστυπαλαια
> 
> 19490503 Αστυπαλαια Καθημερινη.jpg


 Το ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ της ανακοίνωσης είχε μια μεγάλη ιστορία και σίγουρα δεν ήταν νεότευκτο όπως ήθελε να διαφημίζει ο ιδιοκτήτητης του. Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως φαλαιονηθηρικό με το όνομα ΚΟSXXIII(σχετικά εδώ). Το Μάη του 1941, ενώ υπηρετούσε ως βρετανικό ανθυποβρυχιακό, προσάραχθηκε στη Σούδα εξαιτίας των γερμανικών βομβαρδισμών και έτσι έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών που το επισκεύασαν και το χρησιμοποίησαν στο Αιγαίο ως ακτοφυλακίδα και ως κυνηγός υποβρυχίων με διακριτικό UJ.2104. 

UJ2104-Darvik-Mediterranean-after-being-raised-1942.jpg
πηγή

Ενώ συνόδευε μια νηοπομπή με στρατεύματα προς τα Δωδεκάνησα, το πλοίο επλήγη από συμμαχικά αεροσκάφη…
uj2104 under air attack.jpg
πηγή

..και στις 18.9.43 από τα πυρά αντιτορπιλικών αλλά κατόρθωσε να προσαράξει με σημαντικές ζημιές στην ιταλοκρατούμενη Αστυπάλαια όπου λίγο αργότερα ανατράπηκε σε μια καταιγίδα. Nα το δούμε προσαραγμένο από το βιβλίο του P.Schenk «Πόλεμος στο Αιγαίο»:
uj2104-at-glino.jpg

Το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε μετά τον πόλεμο και επισκευάστηκε ως το μότορσιπ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ. Η πλήρης ιστορία του δημοσιεύτηκε στο τελευταίο τεύχος του περιοδικού «Ναυτική Ελλάς».

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Είχα σε παλαιότερη ανάρτησή μου μιλήσει για το ΠΛΕΙΑΣ, συνδέοντας την αγορά του με την ναυτοσύνη του Αργοσαρωνικού. Ιδιοκτήτες του ο Σπύρος Γκάτσος και ο Διαμαντής Γκάτσος και τα αδέλφια του. Αναρτώ και τρεις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες: Στην πρώτη ζωγραφικός πίνακας του ΠΛΕΙΑΣ κατά το έθιμο όλων των πλοιοκτητών αυτής της εποχής. Στη δεύτερη, όλο το σόι των πλοιοκτητών καμαρωτό στη γέφυρα στο λιμάνι της Ερμιόνης, στη μέση και ο γράφων 6 χρονών. Το είχαν πλευρίσει από τη μέσα μεριά για Αγιασμό. Στη τρίτη ο Μήτσος ο Γκάτσος, μηχανικός και δίπλα του πρωτόμπαρκος, το παλικάρι με τη φανέλα βοηθός στη μηχανή. Ο θείος τον είχε ρωτήσει: Τι θέλει ένας βουνίσιος στη θάλασσα; Την αγαπώ, του είπε, και θα την μάθω κοντά σας. Ήταν ο μετέπειτα εφοπλιστής Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος.

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερή φωτογραφία αγαπητέ και σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες και την απίθανη αυτή στιχομυθία μαζί μας. Βλέποντας τον πίνακα του ΠΛΕΙΑΣ νομίζω οτι είναι αυτό που έχουμε ανεβάσει _εδώ_.

----------


## ΓΚΑΤΣΟΣ

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι αγαπητέ Ellinis. Υπάρχουν και άλλες δύο φωτογραφίες από το κατάστρωμά του κατά τον Αγιασμό. Φέρανε ολόκληρο μότορσιπ στο λιμανάκι της πατρίδας τους για να κρατήσουν το έθιμο της πατέρων τους των σφουγγαράδων! Απορώ πώς καταφέρανε και το αράξανε μέσα στο λιμάνι.
Κα δύο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες από τον κάπταν Δημοσθένη Βατικιώτη, από τη γέφυρα του Πίνδους. Η μία που δείχνει την πλώρη πρέπει να είναι από πρωινό δρομολόγιο που ξεκινούσε από Σπέτσες προς Ερμιόνη. Πρέπει να περνάει το μπογάζι της Σπίθας έχοντας δεξιά το Μουζάκι και αριστερά τον Δοκό. Η άλλη στο λιμάνι Μεθάνων, γιατί μόνο εκεί έκαναν στα ρηχά μπάνιο, δίπλα στα καράβια. Απέναντι τα βουνά του Πόρου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φοβερή φωτογραφία αγαπητέ και σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράστηκες και την απίθανη αυτή στιχομυθία μαζί μας. Βλέποντας τον πίνακα του ΠΛΕΙΑΣ νομίζω οτι είναι αυτό που έχουμε ανεβάσει _εδώ_.


Ισως και μια παλια ανακοινωση να δειχνει απο που ξεκινησε το *Πλειας*. _Καθημερινη_ 5 Μαιου 1948
19480508 Pleias Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ*  Ναυτεμπορικη Ιουλιος 1961

19610701 Ρουμελη Νευτεμπορικη.jpg

Φωτο 1958  https://www.facebook.com/48970640439...type=1&theater

Ρουμελη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στη σελίδα Κεφαλονίτες Καραβολάτρες του facebook έχει ανέβει αυτή η φωτογραφία του 1959 με το μικρό μότορσιπ ΕΛΕΝΙΤΣΑ. 
elenitsa 1959.jpg

Πρέπει να είναι το πλοίο που είχαμε δει εδώ ως ΕΝΩΣΙΣ.
New Picture.jpg 

  Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1888 στη Σουηδία ως επιβατηγό με την παρακάτω μορφή
Fo113944C.jpg
πηγή

norrland_1889_1.JPG
πηγή με πλήρες ιστορικό

  Αλλά στο β΄παγκόσμιο μετασκευάστηκε σε ναυαγοσωστικό...
NorrlandMerkur.jpg
πηγή

Αν είναι πραγματικά το ίδιο πλοίο, τότε το βλέπουμε στην τελική του μορφή με το μηχανοστάσιο να έχει μετακομίσει πρύμνα.

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις παρακάτω καταχωρήσεις?

Σπίθα Ελεύθερη Κρ&#94.png
Εφημ. ''Ελεύθερη Κρήτη'' - 12/6/1946

Ελεύθερη Γνώμη 30 5 1947.png
Εφημ ''Ελεύθερη Κρήτη'' 30/5/1947

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις παρακάτω καταχωρήσεις?
> 
> Σπίθα Ελεύθερη Κρ&#94.png
> Εφημ. ''Ελεύθερη Κρήτη'' - 12/6/1946
> 
> Ελεύθερη Γνώμη 30 5 1947.png
> Εφημ ''Ελεύθερη Κρήτη'' 30/5/1947


ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΦΗΜΟΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΙ ΣΙΔΗΡΟΔΡΟΜΟΙ

Παλια μοτορσιπ των πρωτων τριων μεταπολεμικων χρονων.

19461215 Spitha Eleuth Gnwmh Hrakl.jpg
Ελευθερη Γνωμη Ηρακλειου, 15/12/1946

19470627 Spitha Lamyis Astrapi Eleuth Gnwmh Hrakl.jpg
Ελευθερη Γνωμη Ηρακλειου, 26/7/1947

----------


## Βαρκαλάς

Οι *Θαλάσσιοι Σιδηρόδρομοι* ήταν μια εταιρεία - κοινοπραξία _(δεν γνωρίζω έδρα)_ που έκανε την εμφάνιση της 
στις γραμμές της Κρήτης αμέσως μετά το τέλος του πολέμου, διαχειριζόμενη τα παραπάνω motorships.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο Facebook ο Σπύρος Μ. Θεοδωράκης,  "τραπεζικός, (που)  επίσης αρθρογραφεί στο περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" https://www.facebook.com/ElliTCretan...98907953573472 γραφει και τα εξης"



> Τα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του ΅40 όπως είναι φυσικό, κάθε  δραστηριότητα έχει διακοπεί και το α/π ΣΟΦΙΑ της «Ατμοπλοΐας Ι.Κ.ΤΟΓΙΑ»  συνδέει την προ και την μετά τον πόλεμο εποχή. Στο φύλλο 7/7/1947  βρίσκουμε μία καταχώρηση που ενημερώνει για αναχωρήσεις του ΣΟΦΙΑ  «έκάστην Πέμπτην ενώ διαθέτει καί κλίνας διΆ έπιβάτας ΓΆ θέσεως». Την  ίδια χρονιά εμφανίζεται να δραστηριοποιείται στην γραμμή της Κρήτης η  εταιρία «Θαλάσσιοι Σιδηρόδρομοι» με το π/κ ΛΑΜΨΙΣ αλλά και η «Κρητική  Ατμοπλοΐα» με το α/π ΚΑΔΙΩ που έμεινε για χρόνια στην γραμμή κι άφησε  αναμνήσεις ευχάριστες. .....


Μερικα ακομη δρομολογια των πλοιων αυτων.

28/12/1946 Καθημερινη
19461228 Aspis Spi0a Lampsis Ka0hmerinh.jpg

21/1/1947 Καθημερινη
19470121 Lampsis Astrapi Spi0a Ka0hm.jpg

14/8/1949
19490814 LAmpsis Astrapi.jpg

10/1/1951
19510110  Astrapi LAmpsis.jpg

20/6/1951
19510620 Lampsis Pelop.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν αρκετά διαθέσιμα πλοία για μεταφορές στο Αιγαίο και έτσι χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυριολεκτικά ότι μπορούσε να βρεθεί. Το ναυάγιο του ναυαγοσωστικού ΕΙΡΗΝΗ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ - για το οποίο γράψαμε εδώ - ανελκύστηκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη και επισκευάστηκε ως φορτηγό ατμόπλοιο παίρνοντας το όνομα ΘΕΟΚΛΗΤΟΣ. Έτσι το βλέπουμε στην άκρη μιας φωτογραφίας του Κ.Μεγαλοκονόμου με το χαρακτηριστικό μηχανισμό που είχε στην πλώρη να "προδίδει" την προηγούμενη ταυτότητα του.

theocletos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. ----
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> coasters 1950s.pdf
> Untitled.jpg


Mια φωτογραφία του μικροσκοπικού μότορσιπ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ που είχε ανέβει κάποτε εδώ.

evaggelia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> 8 Μαιου 1961
> 
> Στην εφημεριδα _Ταχυδρομος της Δωδεκανησου_ της Ροδου διαβαζουμε για δυο μοτορσιπ, το *Αγια Μαρινα* και το *Ερση*, που κανουν δρομολογια πρωιμων κηπευτικων!
> 
> 19610508 drom khpeutikwnTaxydromos Dodekan.jpg
> --------------------
> Και εδω το *Ερση* την 1η Νοεμβριου 1956 παλι στην Ναυτεμπορικη.
> 
> 19561101 all Nautemporikh.jpg


Να ρίξουμε φως και στην ταυτότητα του ΈΡΣΗ που είχε ολική χωρητικότητα 147 κόρους και διαστάσεις 31,4 x 6,4 μέτρα.
Κατά την εγγραφή του πλοίου στο νηολόγιο Πειραιά το 1954, αναφέρεται γενικά οτι ναυπηγήθηκε στον Πειραιά, ενώ στα Lloyd's έχει καταγραφεί το Πέραμα ως τόπος ναυπήγησης. 
Η  έλλειψη στοιχείων και το παλιομοδίτικο σουλούπι του πλοίου με βάζουν σε  υποψίες για το αν πράγματι φτιάχτηκε σε κάποιο καρνάγιο βασιζόμενο σε  προπολεμικά σχέδια ή αν "ναυπηγήθηκε" πάνω στο σκαρί κάποιου  προπολεμικού πλοίου. Υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια παρόμοια περίπτωση πλοίου  της εποχής εκεινης, όπου η μετασκευή ενός ανελκυσθέντος ναυαγίου "βαφτίστηκε"  ναυπήγηση. Για να μην πάμε στην πιο σύγχρονη περίπτωση του ΤΑΚΗΣ...
Το ΈΡΣΗ ανήκε αρχικά στους Αφούς Τάκη και το 1968 πουλήθηκε στον Π.  Γαλιάτο που λίγο αργότερα του έδωσε το απίστευτο !! όνομα...  ΣΕΙΤΣΕΜΑΝΤΟΥΟΥΛΕΝΛΑΪΒΑ (χαρά που θα έκανε ο ναύτης που το έγραψε στο σκαρί!)
 Το 1971-72 άλλαξε τρία ονόματα και τελικά το 1976 πουλήθηκε σε ξένη εταιρία και μετονομάστηκε ΡERLA. Το Lloyd's Register το κράτησε στα βιβλία του ως το 2001 αν και πρέπει να είχε πάψει να υπάρχει από καιρό.

Να δούμε και μια καλλιτεχνική απεικόνηση βασισμένη σε πραγματική φωτογραφία του πλοίου:

ERSI Naut.jpg

----------


## aegina

ΣΕΙΤΣΕΜΑΝΤΟΥΟΥΛΕΝΛΑΪΒΑ σημαινει ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΩΝ ΕΠΤΑ ΑΝΕΜΩΝ τουλαχιστων ετσι μου ειπαν ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΑΛΚΗΣ*   16/8/1949   _Προοδος Χιου

19490816 Αλκης Προοδος Χιου.jpg
_

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων  από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. _----_
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο  συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε  προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> polvi.jpg
> coasters 1950s.pdf


Mερικά από τα μικρά μεταπολεμικά μότορσιπ έχουν μια θολή ιστορία, σκέτο σταυρόλεξο... 
Για  το ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ που είχαμε δει παραπάνω, στο μεταξύ βρήκα οτι η Παναμαϊκή  εταιρία που το πήρε το 1952 το μετoνόμασε σε MARE NOSTRUM. Το 1954  πουλήθηκε στη Vinalmar SA της Γενεύης, μετασκευάστηκε σε δεξαμενόπλοιο  μεταφοράς κρασιού και μετονομάστηκε TINTO, υπό σημαία Κόστα Ρίκα. Το  1960 επιμηκύνθηκε στα 46,8 μέτρα και οι κόροι ολ.χωρ. αυξήθηκαν στους  388.  Το 1967 μετονομάστηκε TRANSVIN υπό την ίδια ιδιοκτησία αλλά με σημαία  Παναμά. Όμως στις 21 Νοεμβρίου 1969 εξαφανίστηκε ενώ έπλεε από το  Ηράκλειο προς τη Γαλλία, προφανώς βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο.

Όμως  παραμένει προς εξιχνίαση η αρχική ιστορία του πλοίου. Το Lloyd's  αναφέρει ως ημερομηνία ναυπήγησης το 1935 και τόπο ναυπήγησης τη Σάμο.  Ασφαλώς είναι λάθος μιας και στη Σάμο δεν ναυπηγήθηκαν ποτέ σιδηρά  σκάφη. Και το 1935 είναι μάλλον λάθος αφού το Lloyd's έχει μπλέξει το  ξύλινο ιστιοφόρο ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1936 στο Τηγάνι της  Σάμου με το μεταπολεμικό ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ. Τους μπέρδεψε, πέρα από το ίδιο  όνομα, οτι και τα δυο ήταν ιδιοκτησίας Π.Κρασακόπουλου. Το ίδιο λάθος  αντέγραψαν _διάφορες βάσεις._ Μάλιστα επειδή το ναυπηγείο στο Τηγάνι ανήκε στον Ραφαήλ Μελαχρινό _κάποια Lloyd's_ αναφέρουν λανθασμένα το προπολεμικό ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ ως ex-Rafael Melachrinos.

Αυτό  που επίσης θέλει μελέτη είναι οτι το μεταπολεμικό ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ τα  Lloyd's το αναφέρουν ως ex-ALFIOS. Προπολεμικό ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ δεν έχω βρει,  πέρα από τον ατμομυοδρόμωνα ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ του Π.Ν., το οποίο είχε μετονομαστεί  από το 1925 σε ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ το 1936 που  παροπλίστηκε μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγίδα για την οποία δεν είναι γνωστό  τι απέγινε. Επίσης, οι διαστάσεις του ΑΛΦΕΙΟΣ ήταν 39,6 x 7,3 μέτρα,  δηλαδή πολύ κοντά στα 42,1 x 7,4 μ. του ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ. Βέβαια αν το ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ ήταν ο πρώην  ατμομυοδρόμωνας τότε θα ήταν πιο λογικό να τπ αναφέρει το  Lloyd's με το τελευταίο του όνομα, το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ, και όχι το αρχικό.

Και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως ΤΙΝΤΟ :
transvin ex polyvios ex alphios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

19510903 ΚαπΣτρατης Πολυβιος Αγ Νικολαος Τυπος Θρακης.jpg
Τυπος της Θρακης 3/9/1951

Και μια αλλη που ειχαμε δει πιο παλια απο την Ναυτεμπορικη της 19/11/1950
19501119 Ενωσις Πολυβιος Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg19501119 Ενωσις Πολυβιος Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το  1960 επιμηκύνθηκε στα 46,8 μέτρα και οι κόροι ολ.χωρ. αυξήθηκαν στους  388.  Το 1967 μετονομάστηκε TRANSVIN υπό την ίδια ιδιοκτησία αλλά με σημαία  Παναμά. Όμως στις 21 Νοεμβρίου 1969 εξαφανίστηκε ενώ έπλεε από το  Ηράκλειο προς τη Γαλλία, προφανώς βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο.


H έρευνα για την ιστορία του ΠΟΛΥΒΙΟΣ συνεχίζεται και έφερε νέα στοιχεία στην επιφάνεια. Φαίνεται οτι το 1969 το πλοίο ήταν εξαιρετικά άτυχο. Στις 4 Φεβρουαρίου 1969 συγκρούστηκε με το μότορσιπ ZEEVΑART και υπέστη  ζημιές στην πλώρη του. Tις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες μου τις παραχώρησε η ιστοσελίδα marhisdata.nl και δείχνουν οτι το σκαρί του TRANSVIN ήταν καρφωτό.
14231394_1667556856905400_6905837671723901812_o.jpg

Toν Ιούλιο του 1969 το ναυαγοσωστικό UTRECHT  έσπευσε σε βοήθεια του TRANSVIN ενώ αυτό έπλεε στον Βισκαϊκό, ωστόσο το  πλοίο κατόρθωσε να συνεχίσει μόνο του την πορεία του. 
To κακό τρίτωσε με τραγικό τρόπο. Έχοντας ως πλήρωμα  κυρίως Ισπανούς, το πλοίο εφτασε στις 19 Νοεμβρίου 1969 στο Ηράκλειο  όπου φόρτωσε κρασί. Δυο ημέρες απέπλευσε προς τo St Louis du Rhone κοντά  στη Μασσαλία, όμως δεν ξαναέδωσε σημεία ζωής. Λόγω της εθνικότητας του πληρώματος, το θέμα απασχόλησε τον ισπανικό τύπο. 
transvin 70.jpg

Εκεί δημοσιεύτηκε και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που το δείχνει στην τελευταία του προσέγγιση στη La Coruna:
transvin.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων   από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια   συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν   γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω   στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν   προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της   προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα  χάνονταν  τα ίχνη τους.
> 
> timios s.jpg


  Το μικρό μότορσιπ ΤΙΜΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ φαίνεται στο δεύτερο πλάνο μιας φωτογραφίας. Ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα μετασκευή. Αρχικά θαλαμηγός που για κάποιο λόγο το 1940 "υποβιβάστηκε" σε φορτηγίδα για να μετατραπεί μεταπολεμικά σε μότορσιπ. Οι ανάγκες της εποχής για μεταφορικά μέσα μετέτρεψαν οτιδήποτε έπλεε (αλλά και οποιοδήποτε ναυάγιο ήταν επισκευάσιμο) για νέες εμπορικές χρήσεις.

timios stavros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _ΤΙΜΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ_ απο ανακοινωση της _Ελευθερης Γνωμης_ του Ηρακλειου στις 27 Ιουνιου 1947.

19470627 Timios Stavros Eleuth Gnwmh Hrakl.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πράγματι, το 1959 το πλοίο περιήλθε στην Α.Ν.Ε. Λασίθι που το μετονόμασε ΛΑΣΙΘΙ. Το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ διακρίνεται σε μια άλλη φωτογραφία του Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου:
> lasithi.jpg
> 
>   Το 1964 πουλήθηκε στην εταιρία Ελληνικαί Ακτοπλοϊκαί Συγκοινωνίαι Α.Ε. που πιθανότατα ανήκε στον Γιάννη Λάτση. Το 1967 το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ διαλύθηκε στη Μεσσίνα της Σικελίας, αφού πρώτα φωτογραφήθηκε στην Κατάνια:
> 
> lasithi___068.jpg
> πηγή


Mια απίθανη φωτογραφία που δείχνει πως φορτώνανε κάποτε τις ζωντανές αγελάδες στα πλοία... Mια προσεκτική παρατήρηση στο κομοδέσιο του εικονιζόμενου με το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ δείχνει οτι είναι το ΛΑΣΙΘΙ που ταξίδεψε από το 1959 και για λίγα χρόνια στις άγονες γραμμές.

lasithi.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων  από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια  συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν  γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. ----
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο  συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε  προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> coasters 1950s.pdf
> τιλεμαχοσ κ.jpg


Την ιστορία της πρώην ιταλικής ναρκοθέτιδας που μετασκευάστηκε στο μότορσιπ ΤΗΛΕΜΑΧΟΣ την έχουμε αναλυτικά παραπάνω. Τώρα βρέθηκαν και αρκετές φωτογραφίες του μικρού μότορσιπ από το αρχείο του Πλοιάρχου Τηλέμαχου Καλυβά, το όνομα του οποίου εξάλλου έφερε το πλοίο.
Εδώ το βλέπουμε στη Θεσσαλονίκη, το Μάρτιο του 1948, ενώ επισκευάζεται και μετασκευάζεται σε μότορσιπ:
TK.jpg

Και παρακάτω σε δυο φωτογραφίες του 1952:
TK1.jpg 
TK2.jpg

Ενώ δυο ακόμη φωτογραφίες του ΤΗΛΕΜΑΧΟΣ υπάρχουν εδώ: http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...en_/3218/15876

----------


## Ellinis

> Another one of these elusive ships of the very early post-war period was _Aghios Nikolaos_.  Here are her schedules on November 23, November 30,  and December 7, 1946 as well as  February 2, 1947
> 
> 19461123 EESA.jpg19461130 EEAS.jpg19461207 EETS.jpg19470215 EETS.jpg
> Look at the last one! What an incredible schedule... to go from Kimolos to Aghios Nikolaos with the same ship!
> 
> And now here is my (educated) guess for *Aghios Nikolaos* according to the Georgiou archives.  What a shape!  He lists her as a ship but to me she looks more like a former patrol frigate... But I am sorry, nobody has any other information, unless _Ellinis_ pulls out a joker from his sleeves
> 
> Aghios Nikolaos.jpg





> Ωραία η φωτογραφία του GEORGIO ORSINI του οποίου η  ιστορία είναι αρκετά μπερδεμένη και δυστυχώς λάθος καταγεγραμμένη ακόμη  και από το miramar.
> 
> 
> 
> Tελικά το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ που βυθίστηκε το '62 δεν είναι το πρώην GIORGIO  ORSINI. Και το Ιταλικό σκάφος ονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και επίσης  βυθίστηκε αλλά έχοντας αλλάξει ξανά το όνομα του.
> Περισσότερα σύντομα...





> *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ*
> Δεν  ξερουμε σχεδον τιποτε γι αυτο το πλοιο αλλ αμαλλον φαινεται να ηταν  καποιο μικρο πολεμικο πλοιο. Εμφανιζεται στα δρομολογια για πρωτη φορα  στις 14/12/1945. Πηγαινε στο Ηρακλειον. Συνεχισε στην ακτοπλοια μεχρι  τον Φεβρουαριο 1947
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...36&postcount=4
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63149


Για το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ που βλέπουμε παραπάνω (από τη φωτογραφική συλλογή του Γ.Γεωργίου) είχαμε γράψει εδώ οτι ήταν το μετέπειτα ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ που βυθίστηκε στον Κάβο Κριός. 
Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ στα δρομολόγια των εφημερίδων  του 1945-46 ήταν ένα άλλο σκάφος, που καθώς αναφέρεται ως πετρελαιοκίνητο ήταν μάλλον ένα καΐκι με πετρελαιομηχανή.
Το 1947 εμφανίστηκε ένα άλλο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ που όπως και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ/ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ ήταν επίσης προϊόν ανέλκυσης ναυαγίου του πολέμου. 
ΑΓ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.jpg

Για αυτό το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ διαβάζουμε τα παρακάτω στο βιβλίο «Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία»:



> _Το Δεκέμβριο του 1946 ο Ο.Α.Ν. εκποίησε ένα σκάφος διαστάσεων 47 x 7 μέτρων και εκτοπίσματος 333 κόρων. Το σκάφος περιήλθε στην ιδιοκτησία του πλοιάρχου Αλ.Τσουρινάκη, μετετράπη σε πετρελαιοκίνητο φορτηγό, μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ και μετά το πέρας των επισκευών του νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά με αύξων αριθμό 1043. Το πλοίο στις 15 Δεκεμβρίου 1962 έμφορτο με χαρουπάλευρο και χαρουπόσπορο, παρουσίασε εισροή υδάτων στο μηχανοστάσιο με αποτέλεσμα να μείνει ακυβέρνητο και τελικά να βυθιστεί στα ανοιχτά του όρμου Σχοινάρι στην δυτική Κρήτη._

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων    από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια    συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν    γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω    στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν    προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της    προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα   χάνονταν  τα ίχνη τους.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το μικρό μότορσιπ ΤΙΜΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ φαίνεται στο δεύτερο πλάνο μιας φωτογραφίας. Ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα μετασκευή. Αρχικά θαλαμηγός που για κάποιο λόγο το 1940 "υποβιβάστηκε" σε φορτηγίδα για να μετατραπεί μεταπολεμικά σε μότορσιπ. Οι ανάγκες της εποχής για μεταφορικά μέσα μετέτρεψαν οτιδήποτε έπλεε (αλλά και οποιοδήποτε ναυάγιο ήταν επισκευάσιμο) για νέες εμπορικές χρήσεις.
> 
> timios stavros.jpg


Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του σκάφους όταν ήταν η θαλαμηγός KAREN. Είχε το ραντεβού της με την ιστορία το 1929 όταν χρησίμευσε ως έδρα του μετέπειτα Λόρενς της Αραβίας κατά τη διάρκεια αγώνων ταχύπλοων σκαφών.
karen 1929.jpg

Το KAREN όπως έχουμε γράψει μετατράπηκε το 1940-43 στη φορτηγίδα ΑΘΑΝΑΣΙΟΣ Σ.      
Εδώ γίνεται αναφορά για τη γερμανική ακτοφυλακίδα  GA 07 η οποία  αναφερεται ως „πρώην ελληνικό Karen”. Σύμπτωση ή να πρόκειται για το ιδιο σκάφος; Το GA 07 καταγράφηκε ως 55 κοχ και εντάχθηκε το 1943 στον στολίσκο ακτοφυλακής Πειραιά, ενώ στις 11.1.44 βυθίστηκε κατά το μεγάλο συμμαχικό βομβαρδισμό του Πειραιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ......................................
> 
> Και εδω το *Ερση* την 1η Νοεμβριου 1956 παλι στην Ναυτεμπορικη.
> 
> 19561101 all Nautemporikh.jpg


Την 1η Απριλιου 1963 διαβαζουμε για την απωλεια του μοτορσιπ _ΕΡΣΗ_ που πηγαινε στην Δωδεκανησο. Το ιδιο οπως το παρα πανω, η αλλο;

19630401 ΕΡΣΗ 0 Απογευματινη.jpg

19630401 ΕΡΣΗ 1 Απογευματινη.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το M/S *ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ* στον _Τηλεγραφο_ Πειραιως στις 1/1/1957 και προηγουμενως στην _Ναυτεμπορικη_ στις 19/1/1960.

19570101 Αγια Μαρινα Χρονογραφος Πειραιως.jpg19501119 Αγ ΜΑρινα Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο βιβλίο του ναυπηγού Κ.Φιλίππου «Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα 1900-2000» αναφέρεται ότι το 1964 έγινε η μετασκευή του φορτηγού ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ σε επιβατηγό – ψυγείο.
>   Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ το βρίσκουμε σε αγγελίες του 1965-66 να κάνει την άγονη από τη Ρόδο ως τη Θεσσαλονίκη (όπου ήταν η έδρα του) μεταφέροντας επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα με ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στις ψυκτικές δυνατότητες που απέκτησε μετά τη μετασκευή του.


Να που εντοπίστηκε και φωτογραφία του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΙΙ. Μάλιστα το σχόλιο που τη συνοδεύει στην ομάδα _Παλιές Φωτογραφίες Καλύμνου_ στο ΦΒ όπου ανέβηκε αναφέρει "1-12-1966 πλεύρισμα για πρώτη φορά πλοίου στο υπό κατασκευή νέο λιμάνι Καπετάνιος ο Γιάννης Λισγάρης" 

panagiotis ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ 1-12-1966 πλεύρισμα για πρώτη φορά πλοίου στο υπό κατασκευή νέο λιμάνι Καπετ.jpg
Niki Kapella

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ της ανακοίνωσης είχε μια μεγάλη ιστορία και σίγουρα δεν ήταν νεότευκτο όπως ήθελε να διαφημίζει ο ιδιοκτήτητης του. Το πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως φαλαιονηθηρικό με το όνομα ΚΟSXXIII(σχετικά εδώ). Το Μάη του 1941, ενώ υπηρετούσε ως βρετανικό ανθυποβρυχιακό, προσάραχθηκε στη Σούδα εξαιτίας των γερμανικών βομβαρδισμών και έτσι έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών που το επισκεύασαν και το χρησιμοποίησαν στο Αιγαίο ως ακτοφυλακίδα και ως κυνηγός υποβρυχίων με διακριτικό UJ.2104. 
> 
> UJ2104-Darvik-Mediterranean-after-being-raised-1942.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> Ενώ συνόδευε μια νηοπομπή με στρατεύματα προς τα Δωδεκάνησα, το πλοίο επλήγη από συμμαχικά αεροσκάφη…
> uj2104 under air attack.jpg
> πηγή
> 
> ...


Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως φαλαινοθηρικό KOS XXIII 
kos23_0.jpg

και μια ακόμη ως γερμανικό ανθυποβρυχιακό. Όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ το τρέχον τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή φιλοξενεί αφιέρωμα για αυτό.
uj2104.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Υπάρχουν περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις παρακάτω καταχωρήσεις?
> 
> Σπίθα Ελεύθερη Κρ&#94.png
> Εφημ. ''Ελεύθερη Κρήτη'' - 12/6/1946





> 19470627 Spitha Lamyis Astrapi Eleuth Gnwmh Hrakl.jpg
> Ελευθερη Γνωμη Ηρακλειου, 26/7/1947





> Οι *Θαλάσσιοι Σιδηρόδρομοι* ήταν μια εταιρεία - κοινοπραξία _(δεν γνωρίζω έδρα)_ που έκανε την εμφάνιση της 
> στις γραμμές της Κρήτης αμέσως μετά το τέλος του πολέμου, διαχειριζόμενη τα παραπάνω motorships.


Σχετικά με το ΑΣΤΡΑΠΗ των παραπάνω ανακοινώσεων, αυτό μάλλον ήταν ένα μετασκευασμένο ναρκαλιευτικό του βρετανικού Π.Ν. που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στη Συρία από ξυλεία.
Το 1946 νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ως πετρελαιοκίνητο φορτηγό υπό ιδιοκτησία Θ. Μητσιού. 
Μπορει να ήταν παρόμοιο με το ΚΕΡΑΥΝΟΣ της παρακάτω φωτογραφία της Πρέβεζας που και αυτουνού το σουλούπι με την κάθετη χαμηλή πρύμνη παραπέμπει σε μετασκευή ναρκαλιευτικού.

limani9.jpg
πηγή

----------


## tzilivak

Και για να σασε τραταρω εδω η πρυμνη του μοτορ σιπ "Κρητη" φωτογραφημενο στο λιμανι των Χανιων στα 1950 απο το αρχειο του Ιωαννη Παπαδακη...



92130738_10217938538789126_3577746373618958336_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Στην ιστοσελίδα nafpigika.gr που είχε δημιουργήσει ο ναυπηγός Κ.Φιλίππου, παρουσιάζεται μια συλλογή φωτογραφίων από μότορσιπ που είχε παραχωρήσει ο ναυπηγός Γ.Γεωργίου. Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα παλιότερα με τον Κ.Φιλίππου μου είχε πει οτι δεν γνώριζε περισσότερα για τα σκάφη αυτά. Έτσι ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω να βρω στοιχεία για την ιστορία τους. Αποδείχτηκε δύσκολο μιας και άλλα είχαν προέλθει από μετασκευές ναυαγίων των οποίων η ανέλκυση είχε ξεφύγει της προσοχής του Lloyd's Register, άλλα ήταν πολύ μικρά και σε άλλα χάνονταν τα ίχνη τους.
> Βάζοντας τα ονόματα που φέρουν τα πλοία της συλλογή Γεωργίου σε ένα χρονοδιάγραμμα, εκτιμώ οτι οι περισσότερες φωτογραφίες είχαν τραβηχτεί το 1950. Ενδιαφέρον είναι επίσης οτι μερικά από τα πλοία αυτά είχαν ταξιδέψει στην ακτοπλοΐα του μεσοπολέμου και ως επιβατηγά. 
> Τελικά κατάφερα να βρω τα περισσότερα και έτσι τα παρουσιάζω στο συνημμένο αρχείο, διατηρώντας τη δομή του αρχείου Γεωργίου. Κάθε προσθήκη είναι ευπρόσδεκτη!
> 
> coasters 1950s.pdf


Το μόνο από τα μικρά μότορσιπ της συλλογής Γεωργίου που είχε μείνει χωρίς ιστορικό ήταν το ΛΕΣΒΟΣ της σελ.15:
LESVOS.jpg

Τελικά κοιτάζοντας το καλύτερα κατάλαβα γιατί δεν έβρισκα κάτι, αφού στην πραγματικότητα το εικονιζόμενο είναι το ΑΦΟΒΟΣ για το οποίο έχουμε αναφερθεί *εδώ*.
Ίσως σε κάποια αντιγράφη της λεζάντας να έγινε το λάθος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο facebook ανεβηκε από τον Luke Powellένα αλμπουμ φωτογραφιών από τς Σπέτσες στα τέλη της δεκαετίοας του 1960 αρχές δεκαετίας 1970. Σε αυτές βλέπουμε ένα μοτοσριπ που ονομάζεται Αθηνά.
97996472_2489173074727690_7633501476043620352_o.jpg97394023_2489173028061028_6163451741057581056_o.jpgΠηγή
Γνωρίζουμε κατι παραπάνω για αυτό;

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον Παναγιώτη. Μια περίπτωση είναι η παρακάτω καθώς το μότορσιπ ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ ΦΩΣΤΙΕΡΗΣ πουλήθηκε το 1961 και μετονομάστηκε ΑΘΗΝΑ, όνομα με το οποίο ταξίδεψε τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1979 οπότε και πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς χωρίς να γνωρίζω το τι απέγινε. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι περίπου του 1950, οπότε ενδιάμεσα μπορεί να δέχθηκε αρκετές τροποιήσεις (αριθμός καταρτιών, υπερκατασκευή). Βέβαια το καράβαι στις Σπέτσες φαίνεται να έχει πιο ψηλό καμπούνι...

b33.jpg

Σύμφωνα με ότι καταγράφηκε κατά την νηολόγηση του, το ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ ΦΩΣΤΙΕΡΗΣ είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1949 στον Πειραιά, χωρίς να αναφέρεται το ναυπηγείο. Προσωπικά κρατάω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις... καθώς οι γραμμές του πλοίου μου θυμίζουν έντονα βορειοευρωπαϊκά προπολεμικά σκαριά. Δεν είναι απίθανο να πρόκειται για σκάφος που έφεραν οι Γερμανοί μέσω του Δούναβη στον Εύξεινο και κατόπιν στο Αιγαίο όπου βυθίστηκε, ανελκύστηκε και δηλώθηκε ως νεότευκτο. Είχε μήκος 33 μέτρα και αρχικά ανήκε στον πλοίαρχο Κ. Φωστιέρη από την Αμοργό.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο facebook ανεβηκε από τον Luke Powellένα αλμπουμ φωτογραφιών από τς Σπέτσες στα τέλη της δεκαετίοας του 1960 αρχές δεκαετίας 1970. Σε αυτές βλέπουμε ένα μοτοσριπ που ονομάζεται Αθηνά.
> 97996472_2489173074727690_7633501476043620352_o.jpg97394023_2489173028061028_6163451741057581056_o.jpgΠηγή
> Γνωρίζουμε κατι παραπάνω για αυτό;


Θυμήθηκα και αυτή τη φωτογραφία από μια ντάνα στο Πέραμα της δεκαετίας του ΄70 με ένα ΑΘΗΝΑ που ίσως να είναι το ίδιο...

athina 70s.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μοιαζει πολύ με πολλά κοινά όπως το σχήματ της πλώρης, τα κρένι και το πρυμιο αλμπυρο πίσω απ΄τη γέφυρα. Μια ενδιαφέρουσα λπτομέρεια είναι ότιείχε ή άγκυρα στο κοράκι ή όκιο πάναμα ασυνήθιστα και τα δύο στα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν τότε στην Ελλάδα που συνηγορεί ότι ίσως είχε κατασκευαστεί αλλού.

----------


## Ellinis

Παναγιώτη εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο; 

anchor.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάτι τέτοιο (δεν είναι μόνο σε πολεμικά αλλά αυτή τη φωτογραφία βρήκα)
17_anchors_bs.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Α, τώρα κατάλαβα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι οκι αυτό που βλέπουμε στην κόψη της πλώρης του ΑΘΗΝΑ στο Πέραμα. Εγώ νόμιζα οτι είναι βαθούλωμα από χτύπημα σε άλλο σκάφος...

Πάντως και εγώ πιστεύω οτι το ΑΘΗΝΑ του Περάματος είναι το ΑΘΗΝΑ των Σπετσών. Αυτό που δεν έχω καταλήξει αν είναι το ίδιο με το ΑΘΗΝΑ (πρώην ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ ΦΩΣΤΙΕΡΗΣ). Πριν λίγες μέρες ανέβηκε στο ΦΒ μια φωτογραφία που μας δίνει άλλη μια πόζα του ΚΩΝ/ΝΟΣ ΦΩΣΤΙΕΡΗΣ. Αν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό των Σπετσών τότε σίγουρα είχε νέο κομοδέσιο, καμπούνι και αντικατάσταση των 2 ιστών από έναν...

konst fostieris rodos.jpg

----------

